# Want to Buy a Car



## MazzaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

We are moving to Palermo in September, first meeting with family in Calabria. Anyone have a decent car they want to sell to us? My husband is a citizen. We have two kids and a dog, so we need a car big enough and safe enough for us.


----------



## myscuola (Apr 19, 2010)

look on gli affari


----------

